# Sebago Docksides or Sperry Top Sider? ...



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

What say you?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Depends do you want the traditional "boat" shoe? If so get the Sperry A/O. If you want something a bit more substantial and a slightly better suited for walking and dry land then the Sebago Docksides are for you. They are pretty similar though, so it would be good to try them both on and see what fits better and is more comfortable to you.


----------



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with dwebber. A lot of this choice should be dictated by your intended use. I have pairs of Sperrys and Docksides and I think both have redeeming qualities. Sperrys are definitely the traditional choice and the leather they use is very soft. They take almost no time to break in and are great around the water. Sebagos take a bit longer to break in but they are of slightly better construction (imo) and they have thicker, more substantial soles (better for city walking). Although I am biased, having grown up in Maine and now living in the city, I tend to think the Sebagos are a better long term practical choice, esp. if you plan on walking around a lot on land. They also have the benefit of being slightly less known and worn, so they have some semblance of uniqueness.

That being said, it is definitely a personal choice and you should base it on how you will use them and which fit/styles/colors you prefer.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

As has been noted, they're pretty similar. In general, if one would be a good choice, either would be a good choice.

FWIW, I wear my Sperry Mako boat shoes a lot more than I do my A/O boat shoes, these days. I find them much more comfortable for any sort of walking, even if it's just walking up and down a couple of aisles at the supermarket while picking up a basket of groceries. They've pretty much become my "go to" shoes for situations where I want to go more casual than a pair of loafers.

So if your decision is going to be swayed by the fact that the Sebagos are better for walking than the Sperry A/O (which they probably are), I'd suggest you seriously consider skipping the Sebago Docksides and going to the Sperry Mako (maybe along with a pair of Sperry A/O's, since it never hurts to have a well worn pair of A/O's around, just on principle). Simply my opinion, of course.
-- 
Michael


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

The Makos are much more comfortable since they have some arch support. They're not as comfortable as sneakers, but miles more comfortable than most of the other Sperry boat shoes. Here's the model I wear.

I've never tried Sebagos before, but when I need another pair of boat shoes, I'll probably give them a shot. I wonder how the arch support is?


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Dweeber18 speaks the truth. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ebago-vs.-Timberland-The-Boat-Shoe-Cage-Match! has some more recent opinions. I enjoy both the A/O's and the Docksides. The Docksides are better shoes, but the A/O's are true classics...and much cheaper. Just be aware, they offer no support which leads many to purchasing 1/2 size larger models so they can comfortably add an insole cushion.


----------



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

also fyi- the docksides offer very little arch support. marginally more than the a/o's, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is it so hard to find comfort and style all in one shoe? I wore skate shoes most my life and they were some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. The boat shoe is a more sophisticated casual shoe, and yet most of them are pretty uncomfortable without adding inserts. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

zblaesi said:


> Why is it so hard to find comfort and style all in one shoe?


It's not. I own more than a few shoes whose style I like, and which are quite comfortable.



> The boat shoe is a more sophisticated casual shoe, and yet most of them are pretty uncomfortable without adding inserts. Doesn't make sense.


It makes perfect sense. The traditional, Sperry Top-Sider A/O boat shoe is - by its very nature - a shoe offering little support or cushioning. It was designed with other qualities in mind. If you want support and/or cushioning for comfort, you do not want the traditional, Sperry Top-Sider A/O boat shoe.

There are various shoes which depart from the constraints of the Sperry A/O, in the interest of comfort. You are free to buy one of them. I've mentioned the Sperry Mako, but that's not your only option.

What doesn't make sense, is wanting to buy a Sperry Top-Sider A/O, with qualities differing from those of a Sperry Top-Sider A/O, but which is still exactly the same as a Sperry Top-Sider A/O.
-- 
Michael


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I once dated a girl and her father owned a beautiful Hatteras yacht. He would only allow Sperry Topsiders on his yacht vs. Sebago Docksiders because of the sole design. At the time, all Sperry products had small, barely visible grooves cut out in the sole. The idea was that the small grooves helped "squeegee" away the water to prevent slipping on the deck, while at the same time preventing dirt from getting in the small grooves. In contrast, at the time, Sebago Docksiders had wider spaced grooves and he and other boaters felt that the width of those grooves allowed dirt to get into the grooves and to be brought onto the deck of the boat. And dirt and water equals mud.

Since that time designs have changed, and I own both brands. The Docksiders I own now actually have a mixed pattern of grooves with wide and narrow channels, though the Sperry still has small "cuts" in the sole.

If you're not wearing the boat shoes for boating, I would first choose a style that you like and then try each one for comfort. I'm confident that you really can't go wrong with either brand for casual wear.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting tidbit about the Hatteras owner... I can see the logic in his reasoning. I wonder if he was also fearful that small rocks would get stuck in the treads and scratch his deck. I can't knock someone going to semi-eccentric lengths to protect a very sizable investment.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

It's been a long time since my last post and I'm playing hookie now.

I have worn both types, Seabago and Sperry, and have found the Docksiders to be slightly more comfortable for street wear. On the water, I now wear Sperry Billfishers. They have more padding and arch support and are much more comfortable in the heavy pounding my feet take on my boat. (Water doesn't "give".)

I have discovered "Superfeet" insoles and have put the in my Topsiders, making them quite comfortable for street wear.

As an unrequested aside, I wear the Topsiders (this would work equally as well for Docksiders) on-board, fishing, while cleaning the boat and in seawater. Gives the shoes a "salty appearance. I also get them resoled since street use wears out the soles rather quickly. The soles are in the Docksider pattern. I keep doing this until the uppers wear out. Topsiders seem to last a bit longer.

As a practical matter. Docksiders hold small bits of gravel and Topsiders hold sand. If you keep the "seagoing" shoes aboard and change into them when boarding and out of them when going ashore, the issue of deck damage never arises. If you can afford a Hatteras (or other yacht, for that matter), you can afford more than one pair of deck shoes.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree that if you can afford a Hatteras you can certainly afford more than one pair of boat shoes. However, it was his request regarding what OTHER people were allowed to wear on his boat!!!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have never worn Docksiders, but have to agree with those espousing the virtue of the Sperry Mako. I recently flew to NYC with my wife on a Friday prior to a business meeting on Monday. I wore my Sperry Makos trudging through airports with 2 carryons...and for two days trudging all over the city shopping and seeing the sights. My feet felt great and the Makos were the reason. I would not even have tried that with my A/O's. I wear the Mako for everything from house shoes to...well trudging around New York. Can't go wrong.


----------



## baritone275 (May 24, 2010)

Gentlemen,
Just a note that the Sperry product is "Topsiders", and the Sebago product is "Docksides", with no "r".

Having spent a fair amount of time on local lakes and offshore, my personal favorite is the Allen Edmonds "Eastport" model. Unfortunately, they've moved Eastport production to the DR, although that's still better than China, and I'm sure AE is on top of the quality control. 



There are also the Made In USA Quoddy Trail products, made in Maine:



I know some "serious" yachtsmen (or so they claim!) who swear by these and consider the Sebago and Sperry products mere imitations of what they used to be.

I hope you find the best product for your needs.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Sperry-Top Siders*

I just received my order for the Sperry Top-sider 75th Anniversary CVO in birch (off white) and they are going back. What crap these shoes are. For $75.00 you would expect better! If this is what has happened to Sperry quality then, I'll buy elsewhere.

OTE=speedmaster;1111587]What say you?[/QUOTE]


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just went to check after googling Sperry Mako and realized that I've been wearing a pair around time for quite awhile. Again, I have a set of Superfeet inside (my old feets hurt). They're very comfortable casual shoes and have held up well.


----------

